# List of asteroids named after composers



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

See if your favourite is on the list. It comes from this Wikipedia article:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_minor_planets_named_after_people*

*1034 Mozartia (Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart)
1059 Mussorgskia (Modest Mussorgsky)
1405 Sibelius (Jean Sibelius)
1814 Bach (member of Bach family, probably Johann Sebastian Bach)
1815 Beethoven (Ludwig van Beethoven)
1818 Brahms (Johannes Brahms)
2047 Smetana (Bedřich Smetana)
2055 Dvořák (Antonín Dvořák)
2073 Janáček (Leoš Janáček)
2205 Glinka (Mikhail Glinka)
2266 Tchaikovsky (Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky)
2420 Čiurlionis (Mikalojus Konstantinas Čiurlionis)
2523 Ryba (Jakub Jan Ryba)
2669 Shostakovich (Dmitri Shostakovich)
3081 Martinůboh (Bohuslav Martinů)
3159 Prokof'ev (Sergei Prokofiev)
3590 Holst (Gustav Holst)
3592 Nedbal (Oskar Nedbal)
3784 Chopin (Frédéric Chopin)
3826 Handel (George Frideric Handel)
3917 Franz Schubert (Franz Schubert)
3941 Haydn (Joseph Haydn)
3954 Mendelssohn (Felix Mendelssohn)
3955 Bruckner (Anton Bruckner)
3975 Verdi (Giuseppe Verdi)
3992 Wagner (Richard Wagner)
4003 Schumann (probably Robert Schumann)
4040 Purcell (Henry Purcell)
4079 Britten (Benjamin Britten)
4132 Bartók (Béla Bartók)
4134 Schütz (Heinrich Schütz)
4330 Vivaldi (Antonio Vivaldi)
4345 Rachmaninoff (Sergei Rachmaninoff)
4382 Stravinsky (Igor Stravinsky)
4406 Mahler (Gustav Mahler)
4492 Debussy (Claude Debussy)
4515 Khrennikov (Tikhon Khrennikov)
4527 Schoenberg (Arnold Schoenberg)
4528 Berg (Alban Berg)
4529 Webern (Anton Webern)
4532 Copland (Aaron Copland)
4534 Rimskij-Korsakov (Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov)
4546 Franck (César Franck)
4559 Strauss (Johann Strauss family or Richard Strauss)
4579 Puccini (Giacomo Puccini)
4625 Shchedrin (Rodion Shchedrin)
4727 Ravel (Maurice Ravel)
4734 Rameau (Jean-Philippe Rameau)
4802 Khatchaturian (Aram Khatchaturian)
4818 Elgar (Edward Elgar)
4850 Palestrina (Giovanni Pierluigi da Palestrina)
4972 Pachelbel (Johann Pachelbel)
5004 Bruch (Max Bruch)
5063 Monteverdi (Claudio Monteverdi)
5157 Hindemith (Paul Hindemith)
5177 Hugowolf (Hugo Wolf)
5210 Saint-Saëns (Camille Saint-Saëns)
6480 Scarlatti (Alessandro and Domenico Scarlatti)
6549 Skryabin (Alexander Scriabin)
6777 Balakirev (Mily Balakirev)
6780 Borodin (Alexander Borodin)
6798 Couperin (François Couperin)
7622 Pergolesi (Giovanni Battista Pergolesi)
7624 Gluck (Christoph Willibald Gluck)
7625 Louisspohr (Louis Spohr)
7903 Albinoni (Tomaso Albinoni)
8181 Rossini (Gioacchino Rossini)
8249 Gershwin (George Gershwin)
8877 Rentaro (Taki Rentaro)
9438 Satie (Erik Satie)
9493 Enescu (George Enescu)
9912 Donizetti (Gaetano Donizetti)
9913 Humperdinck (Engelbert Humperdinck)
10055 Silcher (Friedrich Silcher)
10116 Robertfranz (Robert Franz)
10820 Offenbach (Jacques Offenbach)
10875 Veracini (Francesco Maria Veracini)
11050 Messiaen (Olivier Messiaen)
11289 Frescobaldi (Girolamo Frescobaldi)
11530 d'Indy (Vincent d'Indy)
11899 Weill (Kurt Weill)
15808 Zelter (Carl Friedrich Zelter)
16590 Brunowalter (Bruno Walter, composer and conductor)
17509 Ikumadan (Ikuma Dan)
53159 Mysliveček (Josef Mysliveček)
69288 Berlioz (Hector Berlioz)

Others

5203 Pavarotti (Luciano Pavarotti, opera singer)
5230 Asahina (Takashi Asahina, conductor)
6432 Temirkanov (Yuri Temirkanov, conductor)
6583 Destinn (Ema Destinnová, also known as Emmy Destinn, opera singer)
11201 Talich (Václav Talich, conductor)
18460 Pecková (Dagmar Pecková, opera singer)
21801 Ančerl (Karel Ančerl, conductor)
21804 Václavneumann (Václav Neumann, conductor)
36226 Mackerras (Charles Mackerras, conductor)*


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

There's one named after Prokofiev???  I hope that it somehow gets diverted off its course and hits the Earth. Then I could truly say that Prokofiev killed me. 

Glazunvo should be next!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Eric Satie's is 9438. I wonder if the ones for eccentric composers have greater orbital eccentricity (i.e. more elliptical orbits).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Glazunvo


-.-

Yeah, that's why.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Nice! I was not aware of this extensive list at all...I've got a few friends with asteroids named after them...now I've got a new topic of discussion when we're hanging out under the sky; yeah, you gotta go out the house for that.


----------

